# Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?



## TheDiabolo (17. Juni 2015)

*Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Hallo, ich habe eine Raijintek Triton Wasserkühlung. Die war schon voll befüllt als ich Sie erhalten habe. Nach ein paar Monaten scheint aber schon einiges an Wasser zu verschwinden. Nicht viel, aber es reicht das der CPU aufsatz nur noch 2/3 Voll ist. Das macht mir sorgen. temps sind noch im grünen bereich unverändert... Aber beim video encodieren wenn es knapp auf die 80°C zugeht bei dem einen kern, dann mach ich mir schon etwas sorgen.. das ist aber schon seit anfang an so (normal? i7 4790k @4,5ghz mit HT und die wakü mit 2 120er bequiet silent wings 2 betrieben) Ist es normal das eine Wakü langsam wasser verliert, also verdunstet es quasi?? oder war evtl etwas luft im kreislauf? Ich habe noch nie eine Wasserkühlung befüllt. Die Wasserkühlung lässt sich zum glück befüllen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es reicht wenn ich etwas destiliertes Wasser nachkippe? ist ja nicht all zu viel was da fehlt... wäre quasi ein mässiger Schluck...? Ich danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Soulsnap (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Nimm destilliertes Wasser. Kostet bei jedem Edeka 2,99 für 5 Liter. 
Kontrolliere mal ob alle Anschlüsse richtig fest geschraubt sind.

MfG


----------



## Research (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Da darf kein Wasser verloren gehen.

Mal mit Hersteller/Händler reden.


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*



Research schrieb:


> Da darf kein Wasser verloren gehen.


Stimmt so nicht. Wasser diffundiert immer aus den Schläuchen. Bei einer großen Costum WaKü können das schon mal 100ml/a sein. Ist aber auch kein Problem an sich.
In einer AiO WaKü sind die Diffusionsraten natürlich geringer, bei der Triton fehlen aber ganz einfach die Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem System.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Nimm destilliertes Wasser. Kostet bei jedem Edeka 2,99 für 5 Liter.


Ebenfalls kein guter Tipp. Imho besteht der Radi aus Alu, Krosionsinhibitoren als Zusatz sind also unbedingt nötig. Zudem benötigen einige AiO Schmierzusätze für die Pumpe, bei der Triton fand ich dazu aber keine Angabe.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Er will das Wasser nicht komplett ersetzen sondern nur einen geringen Teil nachfüllen. Da reicht destilliertes Wasser.


----------



## TheDiabolo (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Genau. es soll erstmal nur ein kleiner teil nachgefüllt werden. Ich war auch recht verwundert als das wasser langsam abbaute.. Aber dann dachet ich evtl war luft irgendwo im System. Wenn ich jetzt nachfülle und drauf achte wie schnell und ob Wasser verloren geht, dann kann ich mir mehr gedanken machen. Denn ich habe zwar geschaut, aber ich habe nirgends Wasser gefunden, ich glaube auch nicht das mein PC dann noch so anständig laufen würde? Also meint ihr ich kann einfach nen ganz kleinen Teil Destiliertes Wasser nachfüllen? Und wie verhält sich das mit komplett neu befüllen, was müsste ich da beachten und nehmen?


----------



## Ulami (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Dafür würd ich ne Mail an den Hersteller schreiben und mich erstmal erkundingen, was die so drinnen haben.

Vielleicht schicken sie dir sogar bissl was von ihrem "Zauberkühli" auf Garantie.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Du solltest unter diesen Umständen vllt. auch mal das noch vorhanden Wasser komplett raus lassen und den AB trocknen lassen. Gut möglich, dass Risse im AB erst dann sichtbar werden (ist im benetzten Zustand oft schwer zu erkennen). Das würde erhöhten Wasserverlust nämlich auch begünstigen und anfangs auch nicht direkt zu Wasserlachen im System führen. Jedenfalls hat dieses Problem bei der Trition AIO nachweislich schon häufiger negative Schlagzeilen gemacht, denn der AB scheint alles andere als unempfindlich gegen Rissbildung zu sein (wie sie aber leiser auch bei anderen ungetemperten Plexiglas-ABs des öfteren vorkommt). Die Qualität ist insgesamt halt dem Preis angemessen schlecht. Das gilt zwar auch für die meisten anderen AIOs, aber hier kommt halt auch noch ungünstige Materialauswahl dazu.


----------



## Azzteredon (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Also meine Triton hab ich letztens auch nachbefüllt. Mit AC Double Protect.(Laut Raijintek Support) eben wegen der Problematik Kupferkühler und Aluradi. Das Double Protect enthält Korrosionsschutz für gemischte Kreisläufe. Hab meine auch auf Dichtigkeit geprüft weils mir komisch vorkam, aber gefunden hab ich nichts  

Einfach destilliertes Wasser würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich bin da eher vorsichtig.


----------



## TheDiabolo (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Also meine Triton hab ich letztens auch nachbefüllt. Mit AC Double Protect.(Laut Raijintek Support) eben wegen der Problematik Kupferkühler und Aluradi. Das Double Protect enthält Korrosionsschutz für gemischte Kreisläufe. Hab meine auch auf Dichtigkeit geprüft weils mir komisch vorkam, aber gefunden hab ich nichts
> 
> Einfach destilliertes Wasser würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich bin da eher vorsichtig.



Also war es bei dir genau so das etwas Wasser nach einiger Zeit weg war? Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert? Wie viel war raus? Wo bekomme ich dieses AC DP? Danke für deine Antwort, nun weiß ich, ich bin nicht allein


----------



## Azzteredon (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Naja. Ich vermute mal so 5-7 Monate für ca. 3cm unter Max. 
Habs dann aufgefüllt und jetzt fehlen wieder ca. 4-5mm(nach 1-2 Monaten)

Aquacomputer Double Protect gibts bei ziemlich jedem Lieferanten von Wakü-Zeug. Caseking, Aquatuning usw.. 

Lecks konnte ich keine erkennen. und ja, mir ist die Riss-Problematik beim AGB der Triton bekannt 

//edit: Jetzt vom PC aus:
https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-double-protect-ultra-1l-wazu-191.html
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## TheDiabolo (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Mit dem nachfüllen hat sich erledigt. Die Triton verliert tatsächlich Wasser. Ob die Grafikkarte hinnüber ist, wird ein test in ein paar tagen zeigen. Habe die Kühlung vor rund 3 Monaten verbaut und nie was dran gemacht. nun das. Pass bloß auf bei deiner Triton. Das kam von jetzt auf gleich.. Danke für eure Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azzteredon (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Puh. Shit... Ich glaub ich werd meine auch wieder ausbauen. Allerdings seh ich nirgends Kühlflüssigkeit... 

Ziemlich miese Sache was Raijintek da für Zeug verkauft... Verarbeitung ist irgendwie keine Stärke... Beim Morpheus von nem Kumpel lösen sich die äußeren Lamellen ab. 

Werd mir das mal genauer anschauen, und hier im Threas bescheid geben wenn ich auch ein Leck hab...


----------



## the_leon (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Dann frag mal Rajintek, die müssen den Schaden ersetzen


----------



## Azzteredon (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## the_leon (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Doch, in DE gibts ein Produkthaftungsgesetz, wenn ein Produkt A Produkt B beschädigt, dann haftet der Hersteller/Importeur/Verkäufer (oder alle 3) von Produkt A.


----------



## Shoggy (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Das hatten wir schon in dem anderen Topic 

Ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber greift hier nicht wegen der 500,00 Euro Selbstbteiligung.


----------



## the_leon (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Stimmt, aber er soll sich doch mal bei Rajintek und dem Verkäufer melden, wenn die nen Anstand haben, sieht er sein Geld wieder...


----------



## Captain_Bedal (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Wie willst du denn mit der Grafikkarte verfahren?

Denn normalerweise sollte nichts passieren. Ich hab das bei mir damals so gemacht:

Graka und MB waren durch eine undichte Tülle vollgesaut worden. Ich hab sofort den PC runter gefahren, ihn vom netzt genommen und die Bios-Batterie raus. Danach die Grafikkarte und das MB mit dest. Wasser gründlich gereinigt und mehrere Tage trocknen lassen. Alles ging danach noch super 

Hoffe dir gehts genauso. 

Gibt es den schon geschilderte Vorfälle von anderen undichten Tritons?


----------



## bennySB (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Die Fälle häufen sich aktuell (außer es sind alles seine Posts hier, habe jetzt nicht explizit nachgeschaut)


----------



## Laudian (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Produkthaftungsgesetz greift hier nicht wegen der 500,00 Euro Selbstbteiligung.



Dafür greifen aber andere:


			
				§280 Abs. 1 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Verletzt der Schuldner eine Pflicht aus dem Schuldverhältnis, so kann der Gläubiger Ersatz des hierdurch entstehenden Schadens verlangen. Dies gilt nicht, wenn der Schuldner die Pflichtverletzung nicht zu vertreten hat.





			
				§241 Abs. 2 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schuldverhältnis kann nach seinem Inhalt jeden Teil zur Rücksicht auf die Rechte, Rechtsgüter und Interessen des anderen Teils verpflichten.



PrÃ¼fung Mangelfolgeschaden im Gutachtenstil - Jura Individuell


----------



## argon_Gaming (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Hi, ich habe ebenfalls eine Rajintek Triton (ebenfalls mit roter Farbe gefärbt) seit Ende September (also gut 1,5 Monate) im Einsatz. Mir ist jetzt auch aufgefallen, dass der Flüssigkeitspegel im AGB mittlerweile schon deutlich zurückgegangen ist. Er war zwar von Anfang an nicht ganz voll, aber mittlerweile sind nur noch 2/3 gefüllt. War jetzt eigentlich auch auf der Suche nach Tipps für das Nachfüllen, aber nach diesem Thread mache ich mir echt Sorgen, dass mir das gleiche passieren könnte. Ein Leck im AGB konnte ich bisher aber nicht finden. Trotzdem mache ich mir jetzt Sorgen. Wollte mit der AIO WaKü eigentlich meine ersten Erfahrungen im Bereich WaKü sammeln, bevor vll. ich mich an Custom-WaKüs traue. Von der Kühlleistung war ich bisher auch nicht 100%ig überzeugt.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Nachdem diese Triton-Teile aus bekannten Gründen reihenweise  ausfallen (das ist hier nicht der einzige Thread der Problem aufgreift) wäre es doch eine gute Gelegenheit so schnell wie möglich den Plan mit der richtigen Wakü in die Tat umzusetzen und diese Zeitbombe fachgerecht zu entsorgen .


----------



## Unbekannt89 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

@argon_Gaming ich bin mir nicht sicher aber wenn ichs mir nicht einbilde sehe ich da nen kleinen Riss ist vielleicht auch nur ein Haar.


----------



## argon_Gaming (16. November 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Ich habe noch mal nachgeschaut, konnte aber bisher nichts finden. Es scheint eine Reflexion vom Inneren zu sein. Da es auch recht weit oben ist, denke ich nicht, dass an dieser Stelle in letzter Zeit flüssiges Wasser austreten können, wenn man sich mal den Wasserstand ansieht. Diesbezüglich noch eine Frage: Ist aktuell zu wenig Wasser im Tank? Ab wann wird es kritisch? Kann die Pumpe freiliegen? Mit einem Umbau möchte ich eigentlich bis nächstes Jahr warten, da ich aktuell kaum Zeit dafür habe.


----------



## End0fSeven (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Habe aktuell das gleiche "Problem". Ich kann gut alle 2 Monate etwas Destiliertes Wasser nachfüllen. 
Ein Leck habe ich auch nicht gesehen. Meine ist seit fast nem Jahr im Einsatz.


----------



## extremeDsgn (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*



End0fSeven schrieb:


> Habe aktuell das gleiche "Problem". Ich kann gut alle 2 Monate etwas Destiliertes Wasser nachfüllen.
> Ein Leck habe ich auch nicht gesehen. Meine ist seit fast nem Jahr im Einsatz.



Schau nochmal gründlich. Mittlerweile gibt es sehr viele Berichte über Lecks von diesem Kühler.


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Tropfen Uv aktive Flüssigkeit in den Agb und paar Minuten warten. Schau dann mit einer Uv aktiven lampe ob es irgendwo fluresziert (An anderen Teilen des Pcs) 
Kann auch dauernd bis  genug Flüssigkeit aus dem Möglichen riss austritt, man wird es dann trozdem sehen dank uv additiv.


----------



## End0fSeven (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Leider habe ich aktuell keine UV Flüssigkeit und Lampe 

Aber kann das Wasser nicht einfach bei den Plasikschläuchen verdunsten? Sind ja eigentlich ganz Normale.
Gut, das komische ist, es riecht auch so nach Wasser, aber ich sehe absolut keine Wasserflecken, weder auf der GPU noch sonstwo.

Werde aber wohl trotzdem diese bald ersetzen. Welchen Kühler könnt ihr für meine CPU empfehlen?


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Mal ganz allgemein, mich wundert das eh das bei euren AIO der Wasserstand so schnell verändert, sprich das Kühlflüssigkeit fehlt. 

Da tut sich bei meiner Custom in der gleichen Zeit eigentlich gar nix.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Raijintek Triton verliert langsam Wasser, womit nachfüllen?*

Wenn du wieder eine AIO haben willst die erweiterbar ist, dann nimm die EISBAER  oder leg bisschen etwas drauf und ein kleiner custom loop (Weil so viel teuerer ist der auch nicht)


----------

